# changing the default folder icon



## themacko (Dec 5, 2001)

I'd like to change the default icon used for folders .. I'm assuming this is possible.  Anyone know how?


----------



## shrill (Dec 5, 2001)

Go to Iconfactory.com & get a copy of iControl.

If you'd rather do it by hand, crack open the System file or Finder with ResEdit.


----------

